# Gas Bottle Capacity - Why is there a locker limit?



## rft (May 4, 2006)

I have an 18 month old 747/2 which came with 2 x 6kl capacity bottles. The handbook says don't take greater than 5 kl bottles but the locker is big enough for 2 x 11 kl bottles. 

Can anyone tell me why there is a limit, pls? Is there a ferry or Eurotunnel limit, safety issue? I'm told that caravans take the big bottles.

As a matter of interest I've had a towbar fabricated but wanted a detachable hitch which are not generally available on their own. I discovered that the Subaru Impreza has a tow bar fitted as standard and the detachable hitch to suit is £110. I found one on ebay for £50 and it really looks and works the part. 

Robin


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, rft

it is generally for the weight ?? to meet the manufactures stated weights they would normally use the smaller bottles ?? have you taken your vehicle on weightbridge to see what your axle weights are and what the payload is ?? if you haven't its a good idea normally only costa about £10 sometimes free albeit i have never found one that dosen't charge


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

With 1.25t g carrying capacity and no particularly heavy toys the gas bottle weight is unlikely to be an issue!


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

We have a 747/2 at it came with a 11Kg and 6Kg did not ready there was a weight limit or anything like that

Hugh


----------

